# News Item.



## chalbersma (Dec 15, 2009)

I know that the FreeBSD used to have the netcraft monthlies up on the news section back in the day when New York Internet was the #1 because it ran FreeBSD, then it quit because it got knocked off.  Well FreeBSD is back to #1 and now we also hold spot 8. I figure this is news.  

Here's the link.  Is it and if so who do I give the heads up to?


----------



## joel@ (Dec 15, 2009)

Send your news items to freebsd-www@freebsd.org


----------

